# Apartment size ...



## Bolthouse (Jun 9, 2014)

My wife's employer is moving us over to Hong Kong.

We've been living in a major US city for several years now ... first having a 600 sq. ft. apartment (1 bed, 1 bath) and now a 1100 sq. ft. apartment (2 beds, 2 baths). So in terms of space, that's my reference for an urban apartment.

I've been to HK on numerous occasions (though always in hotels) and HK seems like any other big city. I look at sites like gohome.com.hk and squarefoot.com.hk, which seem to have plenty of reasonablely sized apartments within our price rage.

Regardless, people and the internet (YouTube/Google) keep screaming about how horribly cramped HK is ... how I'll have to "re-align my whole perspective of living space".

Our housing allowance is $70,000 HKD per month, which seems like more than enough to get the apartment we're looking for (good quality, 1500+ sq. ft., 3 bed, 2 bath). If we go out to the New Territories, we can even get a nice 2500 sq. ft. house for that price.

But even when I see an abundance of such units online, everyone keeps screaming about horribly small HK apartments are.

Are HK feet smaller than US feet? Or am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------

